# Elite Car Care - Trading at Edition38 this weekend..



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Just to let you all know that we're at Edition38 again this year, trading for the whole weekend. Come over and see us for some great products at show prices.










We'll also be accepting payment by debit/credit card just in case you don't have quite enough cash... 

See you there!

Alex


----------

